# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Health & Well-Being >  5-htp

## heavenlyboy34

Have any of you tried Nature's Way 5-HTP?  It gets mixed reviews.  I'm interested in it as a sleep aid.  Thanks!

----------


## kah13176

Melatonin is where it's at for sleep.  

http://www.amazon.com/Source-Natural...7625014&sr=8-3

Bought some recently, and it's a MIRACLE.  Nice, heavy sleep, and it's much easier get up in the morning.  You wake up feeling well-rested and ready to hit the ground running.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

thanks, Kah!

----------


## flightlesskiwi

for sleep i take tryptophan paired with P-5-P (pyridoxal-5-phosphate).

i take 5-HTP during the day.

i use the least expensive brands on vitacost (usually NSI).  and they have all worked for me.  (beware some really strange dreams, though)

----------


## TonySutton

try exercise and a balanced diet first

----------


## kah13176

> for sleep i take tryptophan paired with P-5-P (pyridoxal-5-phosphate).


Just a note: tryptophan is the stuff that occurs naturally in turkey that makes people tired after Thanksgiving dinner.  The body takes it and converts it into melatonin, which I recommended above.

----------


## Todd

> Melatonin is where it's at for sleep.  
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Source-Natural...7625014&sr=8-3
> 
> Bought some recently, and it's a MIRACLE.  Nice, heavy sleep, and it's much easier get up in the morning.  You wake up feeling well-rested and ready to hit the ground running.


what about side effects of "depression".  Can Melatonin affect that?

----------


## kah13176

> what about side effects of "depression".  Can Melatonin affect that?


I've read that melatonin is sometimes used to *treat* depression.  It's the same crap your body produces naturally to make you sleepy at night.  Besides, everything recommended in this thread so far is related to melatonin.

Tryptophan is converted into melatonin in the body.
5-HTP is one of the key ingredients the body uses to produce melatonin.

----------


## Romulus

5-htp has helped my sleep at night.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

serotonin is a precursor to melatonin.  serotonin, of course, is derived from the amino acid tryptophan.  the amount of melatonin produced depends directly on sunlight/darkness exposure.  

this is why i, _personally_, prefer to stick with tryptophan paired with p-5-p (night) and 5-htp (day) instead of just taking melatonin (night).

also, a p-5-p deficiency will lower serotonin levels.  lower serotonin = lower melatonin.

edit:  this is just my preference and it is what i have found works best for me!

----------


## Zippyjuan

Anything to try to help sleep should probably only be used short term. Even melatonin. I tired it for a while and at first slept great. Then after a while I started waking up more and having strange dreams. Things went back to normal once I stopped taking it. It is useful if you have to try to go to sleep at a different time than normal.

----------


## chudrockz

I've been taking melatonin (10mg, timed-release, iirc) off and on for a few months and I really like it. Ten or twenty minutes after taking one, max, and I'm snoozzzy.

----------


## Southron

5-HTP gives me nausea.   Works when losing weight.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> try exercise and a balanced diet first


I already do that.

----------


## chudrockz

> try exercise and a balanced diet first


What's that? Mine consists of coffee, energy drinks, candy bars, and ice cream. Great balance, if you ask me! <g>

----------


## kah13176

Yes.  If you go with melatonin or really any of the suggestions in this thread, don't make it a habit.  I take melatonin once or maybe twice a week.  I know there are high doses, but anything above 3 mg is unnecessary imo.




> What's that? Mine consists of coffee, energy drinks, candy bars, and ice cream. Great balance, if you ask me! <g>


Exactly.  I've even gone so far as to add Funyons, Doritos, and Mountain Dew.

----------


## dannno

I smoke weed so I don't have any problems sleeping or being happy..

But sometimes I go to music festivals and take ecstasy which depletes serotonin levels. I've found that a 5-HTP containing supplement "New Mood" from onnit.com works great at giving me a clearer head and a more positive outlook in the days following those types of activities.

----------


## Sola_Fide

Valerian root powder and hydroxytryptophan always worked for me.  Melatonin didn't do anything for me though.

----------


## JuicyG

Maybe try some St. John`s Wort. Should have similar effects and better price. It basically helps the body retain serotonin which is pretty low during winter due to low sun exposure. However, keep in mind that effects show up after few weeks. 

You might also want to look into Ashwagandha and Rhodiola Rosea. 

If you`re just interested in sleep, you might want to look into pure melatonin supplements. http://www.rayandterry.com/melat.html

----------


## dannno

> 5-Hydroxytryptophan (5-HTP), also known as oxitriptan (INN), is a naturally occurring amino acid and chemical precursor as well as a metabolic intermediate in the biosynthesis of the neurotransmitters serotonin and melatonin from tryptophan.
> 
> 5-HTP is sold over-the-counter in the United Kingdom, United States and Canada as a dietary supplement for use as an antidepressant, appetite suppressant, and sleep aid, and is also marketed in many European countries for the indication of major depression under trade names like Cincofarm, Levothym, Levotonine, Oxyfan, Telesol, Tript-OH, and Triptum.[1][2] Several double-blind placebo-controlled clinical trials have demonstrated the effectiveness of 5-HTP in the treatment of depression,[1]


-Wikipedia

----------


## Eagles' Wings

Hi HB,

Mercola has a long list of suggestions for improved sleep.  Weston Price and Bee Wilder also have ideas.

I have tried many of the above remedies and overall it seems that tweeking certain "bad" habits and adding beneficial ones is the best overall solution.  It's very individual.  Suppls are tricky and one must do intense research to find quality and purity.

How are sleeping these days?

Best to you,
Louise

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Hi HB,
> 
> Mercola has a long list of suggestions for improved sleep.  Weston Price and Bee Wilder also have ideas.
> 
> I have tried many of the above remedies and overall it seems that tweeking certain "bad" habits and adding beneficial ones is the best overall solution.  It's very individual.  Suppls are tricky and one must do intense research to find quality and purity.
> 
> How are sleeping these days?
> 
> Best to you,
> Louise


The melatonin helped, but I think the effects are weakening.  Perhaps my body acclimated to it or something.  I'm planning on trying other suggestions in this thread.  

Thanks,
HB

----------


## Eagles' Wings

> The melatonin helped, but I think the effects are weakening.  Perhaps my body acclimated to it or something.  I'm planning on trying other suggestions in this thread.  
> 
> Thanks,
> HB


Yes, I've heard that about melatonin. It is a hormone - to be treated with great care.   Bee would suggest at the very least to take 300mg of calcium and magnesium two times per day.  Must be this ratio and no more/less to begin with. In citrate form.  

I just found the Mercola article, too.  33 sleep aid secrets.  He mentions melatonin as a last resort.
One of these days I'll figure out how to put a link up.

----------


## Romulus

> The melatonin helped, but I think the effects are weakening.  Perhaps my body acclimated to it or something.  I'm planning on trying other suggestions in this thread.  
> 
> Thanks,
> HB


Did you try 5-htp?

----------


## presence

I'm taking amitriptyline, off label, by prescription to sleep, it works in much the same way as 5htp; increasing seratonin.  I have been on a low dose (10mg) for about a week now.  Its the first time in years, where I can honestly say the first time I crack my eyes open is see the clock at 6:30 AM.  I used to see the clock every 45 minutes or so all night long.  Getting sleep has reduced my stress, anxiety, and I haven't had a panic attack (which were regular occurances) since I began.  I don't want to be on amitriptyline forever... but for now its working great.  I was about to start on 5htp actually before seeing my doctor; now that I'm on one thats working I'm going to stay the course for a bit.  You shouldn't take both.  Check this link on both substances for more info:

http://www.livestrong.com/article/48...amitriptyline/

And yes... I'm eating a good diet and I exercise.

presence

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Did you try 5-htp?


not yet. It's only ~5 bucks on amazon (Nature's Way brand), so I think I will.

----------


## eduardo89

The best sleep aid, in my opinion, is someone to cuddle with

----------


## The Northbreather

Try special brownies. All natural.... just one bite though, at first.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> The best sleep aid, in my opinion, is someone to cuddle with


Me no have one yet.  I haz teh sad.

----------


## dannno

> The best sleep aid, in my opinion, is someone to cuddle with


My gf posted this on my fb page:

----------


## eduardo89

> My gf posted this on my fb page:


She's in baby-making mode! Be careful dannno

----------

